

Ask HN: Similar ideas – me vs. funded startup - dethstar

I just found a start up that is working on something very similar to a project I have in mind, should I contact them about it? I didn&#x27;t plan to try to monetize it as they are, and there&#x27;s some differences but I think they could really benefit from my ideas.<p>Should I try to join them (even as an intern) or to, in some way, compete with them?
======
kevando
If you believe in the idea, 100%try to join them. You'll quickly discover if
it makes sense to join them or not.

About 2 months ago my start up was approached by two recent college grads that
had the same idea. After an hour conversation, we both agreed it made sense to
join forces. We were much farther along than them with a superior product, but
they had valuable ideas and resources to contribute. It took a little while to
agree on terms that made sense, but in the end it worked out very well. Well,
we're far from the end, but so far it's been great.

------
KhalidLondon
I wouldn't pay too much attention to what they are doing. I am more of a fan
of an organic co-founding team. Nevertheless, sometimes it does make sense to
join other startups (only if you make friends with them first)!

------
brothe2000
If you and your team think you can do it better, do it yourself. If you don't
have a team and haven't put much into your own idea, give them a call and see
how you can help.

